# Yuri Fics!



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, the beautiful Yuri, girl on girl, femalexfemale, smexy in all ways.

   If you have Yuri fics you made and would like to post, or just found some cool Yuri fics, post them here. 

  The best ones will be put on this first post, you know why 


*Best Yuri Fics*


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2007)

I may make a lemon soon of yuri. not sure though cuz i never made one


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Here are some interesting Yuri fics.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ShizuneXTsunade*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TenTenXTemari*





--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TayuyaXTemari*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SakuraxTemari*

  Here is the lists of a few fics...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TemariXIno*

   List of Ino and Temari fics


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AnkoXTemari*

   Here are two sexy Anko and Temari fics.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SakuraXIno*

  Two pages full of Sakura and Ino!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TenTenXIno*

   Only one, very small fic, but it's better than nothing.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TsunadeXSakura*

   Woo Hoo, yes!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*SakuraXTenTen*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HinataXHanabi*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HinataXTemari*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SakuraXHinata*



```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


   That is it for not, I am kind of tired. Enjoy these delicious Yuri fics!


Reps are appreciated.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2007)

*sniff* thank you so much for these beautiful artworks of god!


----------



## Kaminokaze Rome (Jun 17, 2007)

Is another way to get banned for yuri in the FF section?
Doesn't this stuff belong in the BH section? And can I Post my Yuri orgy FF


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 17, 2007)

The best SakuraxIno ever!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 17, 2007)

Whoa... so much Temari stuff... TemarixIno and TemariXAnko, no way! I've always wondered when some one would do those pairings Thanks Vance.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2007)

....wow...Sakura Hinata action...wow


----------



## Omega (Jun 17, 2007)

vance...Because of this thread and its puropse.......I VIEW U AS A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 17, 2007)

I remember reading a InoxHinata yuri fic a long time ago but I don't remember the name.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

I HATE YOU VANCE. WHY YOU TOY WITH ME. YURI IS THE BEST THING IN THIS WORLD AND MY SINGLE WEAKNESS......................... .  (Check Sig and avatar....) I LOVE YURI


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

More...More 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AnkoXKurenai*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HinataXKurenai*

  Soooooo wrong.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SakuraXAnko*




  To be a bastard, I'll stop posting some for now.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

VANCE JOIN MY FC. THE NARUTO YURI ONE. PLEASE. AND POST MORE FANFICS THERE, PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE........


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Nah, I am a Yuri loner, I keep the GREAT Yuri fics to myself, lol.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess so.... 

I'm not a big fan of reading Yuri, or really anything like that. So I'll stick to the yuri in the BH. Should I really have a craving for it, or something like that.

Unless of course, those fics don't play out like a bad X-rated movie.


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Hakanami, I can't picture you actually having sex, you seem to...mature...LOL.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> Nah, I am a Yuri loner, I keep the GREAT Yuri fics to myself, lol.



 I dont like you. PLEASE . How do i get you into my FC?


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Tell me what organization you worked for, the one that negged me those 6 times in a row.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> Hakanami, I can't picture you actually having sex, you seem to...mature...LOL.



.....

Hmmm..... How exactly can I say this without it sounding too "peculiar."

Ah, got it!

_There are two sides to every coin. Though each side shares the same color, and shape. What could be considered heads and what could be considered tails could be a day and night difference. However, though your looking at a the same basic quarter, you might just be looking at one side._ 

You understand what I'm getting at, lol?


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, you are saying even though you act smart, intelligent and wise, there is a side of you that can be loud, obnoxious, rude, hilarious, stupid, and perverted.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> Tell me what organization you worked for, the one that negged me those 6 times in a row.



Dont remember. Honest. I left it. Oh and about that sorry.


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

lol, k. I might join.



   Us two should make a Yuri fic.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 17, 2007)

*If it's yuri, then it's okay. *


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> lol, k. I might join.
> 
> 
> 
> Us two should make a Yuri fic.



We should. But i am not good at detail. I do brilliant conversation though.  



Polygon said:


> *If it's yuri, then it's okay. *



YURI okay?  YURI is not just okay it excellent. (Sorry i love YURI. Look at avatar. )


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Polygon, can you get get some of your bitches to post some Yuri fics?


----------



## Dogma (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> Yes, you are saying even though you act smart, intelligent and wise, there is a side of you that can be loud, obnoxious, rude, hilarious, stupid, and perverted.



There you go,

That's close enough to work in my book.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

AAHHHHHHHHHHH cant decide which Fanfic to read first..........


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

The Anko Temari one is not really hot, Anko just fingers Temari.


  The Tayuya Temari one is HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

i got a nosebleed before even reading the first half.....


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

It gets much better...MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Omega (Jun 17, 2007)

...I cant take it anymore...If I read one more yuri fic im gonna put force my head into the screen cause im so happy...*nose bleed*


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Reps Appreciated.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> It gets much better...MUCH BETTER.







Forte said:


> ...I cant take it anymore...If I read one more yuri fic im gonna put force my head into the screen cause im so happy...*nose bleed*



That good........


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry for the double post. *takes knife to his heart* That Fanfic was soo good that i rather kill myself before i read another.....


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

I joined your FC Creator. I love Yuri. .


----------



## Raizen (Jun 17, 2007)

YURI !!!!!!!!!!! This thread is great


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> I joined your FC Creator. I love Yuri. .



I know you do thats why i asked you to join


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

I will post the link to this thread, it'll be great for Yuri lovers/


----------



## Raizen (Jun 17, 2007)

Creator said:


> YURI okay?  YURI is not just okay it excellent. (Sorry i love YURI. Look at avatar. )



I love your avatar. It's fucking great


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

I can get some pervy avatars, but people rep me a lot for the one I have.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 17, 2007)

I joined your Yuri FC Creator. Thx for posting Yuri pics on it


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> I will post the link to this thread, it'll be great for Yuri lovers/



Thanks for the Link.



Renshi said:


> I love your avatar. It's fucking great



 I made it specially for me.  



Vance said:


> I can get some pervy avatars, but people rep me a lot for the one I have.



Hehe. I got some reps for this one aswell. 



Renshi said:


> I joined your Yuri FC Creator. Thx for posting Yuri pics on it



. That is my job as the head of the FC.


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Yuri is the best.


  In your FC, I posted a small FF on Temari sucking Sakura in an erotic way.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> Yuri is the best.
> 
> 
> In your FC, I posted a small FF on Temari sucking Sakura in an erotic way.



Yah that was awesome. I will write some FF tomorrow and post up. And just because i love this place so much i will try and make it 3, yes thats right 3, girls.


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Alright. I'm off to post some Yuri in that FC.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Hehe. Told you, you love the FC dont you.


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

I do love that FC.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Hehe. We are soo similar.


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

Only _*I*_ am more perverted.


----------



## Creator (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> Only _*I*_ am more perverted.



 Its good you admit it. I am not perverted.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't mean to be negative or anything, but uh...

Your Avatar has Jiraya, there's three "Fanservice" level girls in your sig.
You went on a rant about how you like Yuri, and are a member of a fanclub devoted entirely to yuri, or animated lesbian sex and relationships.

This is meant as a joke, but are you sure?


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

He is pervy, not on my level...


----------



## Takuto (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice post Vance, great links, loving your avatar too


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2007)

*passed out from multiple nosebleeds and graphic images of orgasms. lots and lots of orgasms* twitches occasionally on the ground


----------



## Creator (Jun 18, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> I don't mean to be negative or anything, but uh...
> 
> Your Avatar has Jiraya, there's three "Fanservice" level girls in your sig.
> You went on a rant about how you like Yuri, and are a member of a fanclub devoted entirely to yuri, or animated lesbian sex and relationships.
> ...



 True. I love my YURI.  But i am not a pervert.


----------



## Vance (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm the 12 year old perv of this forum.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 18, 2007)

Vance said:


> I'm the 12 year old perv of this forum.



A title you can gladly keep my friend.

Because there's nothing particularily worth celebrating about being a pervet, lol. It's funny sometimes, but I think other forms of perversion are a bite more amusing.


----------



## Creator (Jun 18, 2007)

Vance said:


> I'm the 12 year old perv of this forum.



You started young.  



Hakanami said:


> A title you can gladly keep my friend.
> 
> Because there's nothing particularily worth celebrating about being a pervet, lol. It's funny sometimes, but I think other forms of perversion are a bite more amusing.



What other forms?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2007)

i'm the 13 yearold pervert of this forum. beat that Vance!


----------



## Vance (Jun 18, 2007)

I am a year younger than you, and MUCH MUCH MUCH more perverted.


  Maybe it'll all subside once I actually come.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 18, 2007)

Creator said:


> What other forms?



Like Closet Perversion, Open-perversion,*Circumstantially Mandated Peversion*, Guilty peversion, "I'm only peverted when my significant other is peverted" peversion, and all that kind of jazz.  

I can admit that I'm the one in the bold. 

~Vance,

I was going to ask a question on what that meant... But I'm starting to get the feeling I really don't want too.


----------



## Vance (Jun 18, 2007)

Ejaculation my friend.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 18, 2007)

....

Of course.  

Only an idiot like me would hope that you'd be talking about something else.


----------



## Vance (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn, I can't rep you...


----------



## jpalacio (Jun 18, 2007)

hey guys do u know about a auther name CrazyNinjaPenguin because this person write yuri ff only and there are 12 story of yuri


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 18, 2007)

There's some yuri in this.


----------



## Creator (Jun 18, 2007)

I DID MY FIRST FF. ITS YURI. ITS BEING BETA READ.


----------



## Vance (Jun 18, 2007)

lol, Yuri is teh best.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I posted an InoSaku fic if anyone is interested


----------



## Vance (Jun 18, 2007)

lolz, nope. Where is teh pic?


----------



## Creator (Jun 19, 2007)

Done finally. With the help of Chiyo i have wrote my First FF. 


*Spoiler*: _Enjoy_ 



S.O.S.F.Y.

It was a brisk day. Not too warm or too cold. The weather is perfect, Ino thought to herself. ‘Sakura-chan, we should do something together,’ Ino asked Sakura.

‘Ino…’ Sakura sighed. It was obvious Ino had forgotten that Sasuke-kun was visiting today. Sakura was up from 6 in the morning cleaning up. To her, a visit from Sasuke was better then a visit from god. ‘Ino get away from the window and help me clean up’ Sakura demanded. Ino let out a big sigh and helped Sakura clean up. 

Hours passed and Sasuke-kun wasn’t here yet, Sakura thought to herself. She was depressed and started to mope at the side. Ino, feeling sorry, went to comfort her. ‘There, there Sakura chan he will come.’ At this remark Sakura burst out crying. Ino was completely misplaced as the pink hair girl was sobbing profoundly. Ino quickly tried to confort her ‘Sakura chan, why are you crying?’

‘Sasuke kun wont come…’ she said as another wave of tears came. 

As Ino conforted her more there was a sudden knock on the door. Sakura almost systematically pushed Ino away. Ino hit the ground hard and hurt her head. 

Sakura ecstatic opened the door. However her excitement quickly turned into another wave of tears. It wasn’t how she had wished. It was Hinata instead. Hinata blushed and was seconds from fainting from seeing Sakura cry. ‘Umm…Sakura Chan, whats wrong?’ Hinata asked timidly. Sakura just dropped on her and started to cry. Her breasts pushing against Hinatas. Hinata blushed at the though of Sakura’s breast touching her own.

Hinata brought Sakura to the middle of the room near Ino. Hinata sat Sakura down near Ino, who was in pain as her head had bounced off the ground. Sakura not caring about Ino’s pain continued to cry. ‘Sasuke Kun wont show’ she moaned.

There was a knock on the door. Sakura like before jumped up and ran to the door. But it wasn’t who she had expected. Instead there stood a blonde haired half naked girl. Sakura furious punched the girl. ‘Naruto its not the time’ she screamed out frustrated. 

‘Sakura chan,’ he remarked rubbing his head. Sakura still quite frustrated didn’t let Naruto speak another word and threw him out the building. Then she returned to Ino. Who was on the verge of tears. Realizing what she had done to Ino, Sakura bend down over Ino. She place her hand behind Ino’s head, ‘Ino stay still,’ Sakura pulls Ino into her bust. Ino, now stopped all her motions. She started to blush.

‘Sakura chan, are you wearing any bra today?’ Ino asked clearing knowing the answer.

‘No,’ Sakura said without moving, as she continued to heal Ino.

Ino slowly getting lightheaded tried to move Sakura from above her. But failed. Sakura had Ino well pinned down to the mat. Although not a lesbian, Ino started to get wet. Her cotton panties, which she was wearing under her shirt, were soaking wet. Ino wanted to get out and cover herself up before Hinata saw her wet. But Hinata had already saw Ino getting wet and got wet herself. As she sat at the side watching Ino her left hand slowly moved down her side and to her panties. It was after school so the girls hadn’t taken off their uniforms. As Sakura pulled Ino more into her bust Ino hot even hotter. 

Hinata let out a slight gasp as she touched her pussy. She was hot and wet. Even the slightest touch would make her explode. She slowly put her hand into her panties and started to rub her clitoris. She was getting more excited and wet with every stroke. She let out a great gasp. Sakura turned around to realize what happened. 

‘Hinata chan what…,’ Sakura started as she was shocked at the site of Hinata fingering herself. ‘Ino chan look at what Hinata chan is doing. Help me stop her.’ She turned out. Ino got up and quickly kisses Sakura. It was soft and perfect. Sakura couldn’t resist. Ino’s kiss was too good. Hinata wasting little time crawled over to Sakura and slowing took down her pink panties. They were already soaked with cum. Hinata did not let a single drop of cum fall on the floor. She quickly sucked it all up. It was as if she was possessed. Ino picked Sakura up and carried her to her bed. Ino got into a sixty nine position and tried to persuade her to suck Ino aswell. Sakura followed. She gently pulled down Inos panties and started to suck on it. 

On the side, Hinata took out a scroll and used it. Instead of a weapon it was a dildo and a vibratory. She came over above Sakura’s head and put one vibratory into Ino’s ass. Ino screams in pleasure and lets out a wave of cum which Sakura drank up. Then Hinata went over to Inos side. She softly kissed Ino on her lips and then put the dildo into Sakura. Sakura let out a big gasp but continue to suck Ino.

Hinata then went of and took out yet another scroll. This one was a strap on. She came up to Ino’s side and gestured Ino to suck it. Hinata was no longer the shy little girl from before. Her experiences with Kurenai sensei had made her into a confident girl. After Ino had finished Hinata stuck it into Sakura. Sakura screamed. This was her first time. And she never dreamt it to be like this. 

Hinata drilled Sakura like crazy until all three cummed hard together. Gasping for air Ino asked Hinata, ‘Where did you learn that from Hinata?’

‘From Kurenai sensei. She and Anko sensei taught me how to do all that,’ Hinata said as she stood up. Completely unscratched from what just happened. The three will never forget what just happened that day. From that day onwards they were closer then normal.

Back to that day.

After Ino and Hinata had left there was a knock on the door. Sakura opened and without a word slammed the door. From the other side voices could be heard. ‘Haha Sasuke got the door closed on his face’ Naruto laughed after he managed to scale the side of the building




The title stands for Save Our Soul From Yuri 

Comments please. All credits go to Chiyo, she beta read it for me


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice.  I like it.  Although you should have let Naruko join in on the action.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2007)

YURI        !


I wish i was cool as you!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 19, 2007)

Another yuri!


----------



## Vance (Jun 19, 2007)

FAILING STORY CREATOR! YOU FAIL TO PROVIDE TEMARI AND TENTEN!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 19, 2007)

Temari and Tenten would have been too many.  3 is just perfect.

Besides, we don't meet Temari until the chunnin exams.


----------



## Vance (Jun 19, 2007)

Gaara, want to Co Write a Halo FF?

Ooops, PMs.


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> FAILING STORY CREATOR! YOU FAIL TO PROVIDE TEMARI AND TENTEN!



  You should have asked. (It was actually write a bit difficult to about 3. TOO MANY GIRLS, TOO MANY NOSEBLEEDS... Tenten and Temari in the next edition. )


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

*add Kankuro to make it a threesome*


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

No. No boys in any of my FF. Narutos transformed form is the furthest i will go.


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

K, just make sure Temari really gives it her all.


  I guess I'll make a Yuri fic...


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Temari will give it her all.


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

YES! A MUST READ.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 20, 2007)

Creator - Can you give a list of fics you are writing/plan to write?


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

Must...Stop...Writing...This...TemariInoSaku...Fanfic...Before...Lose...Massive...Blood.


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Creator - Can you give a list of fics you are writing/plan to write?



I have 3. 
1) Its a personal one, hardly any sexy in it. 
2) TentenXTemari
3) Naruto's transformed stage X Ino X Sakura. 



Vance said:


> Must...Stop...Writing...This...TemariInoSaku...Fanfic...Before...Lose...Massive...Blood.



Hehe. Keep writing Vance.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2007)

i bet that nobody could write a page and a half Yuri fiction, without using the word, "Moaning."


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2007)

WAIT WHO THE HELL IS WRITING A TEMAINOSAKU! OMG I must read that!


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Rayuka Hyuga said:


> i bet that nobody could write a page and a half Yuri fiction, without using the word, "Moaning."



  A challenge maybe.  I could give it a try. Temari could go without moaning for 2 pages 



Oh if anyones interested. My 2nd FF is done. Its not Yuri. It has very little to do with sex. (actually no sex). Its just a romantic thing i wrote. (Inspired by a girl )


*Spoiler*: _Sticks and stones can?t hurt me, but a girl?s smile can_ 




Rain poured down like sharp needles from the sky. I looked up and thought to myself, ?Can this day get any worse?. You see what had happened was that I got a bad grade for my research project and university and I was running late for my job at a local pizza parlor and it began to rain. I continued to walk. What I didn?t know was that this day was about to get better. Much better then I thought. 

As I rushed through the busy streets, I accidentally bumped into a girl. ?I am so sorry miss. I was in a rush? I said as I bend down to pick up her book. As I slowly got up I caught a glimpse of her eye. I had never felt this before. It was nothing I felt before. I got butterflies in my stomach I was getting light headed. Was I dreaming? It was like love at first site.

?Umm?it?s no problem? the mysterious girl said as she took her book and ran off. Who was she? Why did she run away? What?s her name? I had all these questions but no answers. Knowing the odds of us meeting again are very slim I started to walk to my job. As I reached my boss started to yell. It was normal for me. But he could never fire me because without me he had no one else to work for him.

Days pasted one by one. I walked down the same street everyday hoping to run into her. But it wasn?t to be. Everyday I walk by I dreamt about those beautiful eyes of her, her beautiful body her legs her face. Everything about her was perfect. She was like an angel. I can?t describe her perfection. I still wanted to know her name. I wish I had time to ask. That day, that moment kept me awake on countless number of nights. Not being able to sleep affected my work both in University and my job. But I couldn?t do it. I needed to know her name. 

Months passed and I still remember her. But I moved on, I tried my best to forget but a small part wished I could see her once more. And that wish came true. One Saturday evening she walked into my life. She came into the pizza parlor. I still remember her order, an extra large pizza with extra cheese. She sat at the only table we had and was reading the newspaper, the art section. I took the pizza and sat next to her.

?So?you like art as well I see,? I started. I had to get her name this time. 

?Umm?yah I do. Is that my pizza?? She asked.

?Yup it is. Fresh of the oven,? I said hold out the pizza box for her.

?How much is it?? She asked in a very gentle voice.

?It?s on the house if you tell me your name,? I said cheekily, as my boss started to scream like crazy from the back room.

?Umm?it?s Becky,? she said timidly, as she took the pizza and started to walk out.

?Hey Becky, wait,? I said as I started to run after her. ?You don?t know my name.?

?Don?t need to. To me you?re Pizzaman protector of all Pizza,? she said as she giggled at my futile efforts of flirting.

?But don?t you want to know my real?? I started but she cut in and said, ?Listen, if you want to ask me out, just do it. Don?t have to beat around the bush. I remember that day when we meet. You looked into my eyes and started to day dream. I realized then that you liked me. So just do it. Ask me out.?

?So no foreplay?? I asked shocked, ?I don?t mind. Do you want to go out sometime??

?Umm?no,? she said calmly, and continued to walk.

?But you said to ask you,? I asked running after her, as my boss was screaming his head off in the parlor. 

?I know I said it. I said it so that you can get happy,? she said as she took a turn into the park. 

?So why are you teasing me?? I asked still following her every move. I realized it was getting dark and my boss would kick my ass when I got back but I couldn?t turn back.

?Because its fun, why else do girls tease boys?? She said playfully. As she came to a stop at the end of the park which was at the edge of a small hill and sat down under a tree. ?So are you planning on joining me on our first and possibly last date??

I couldn?t resist. I wanted to turn and leave, but I couldn?t. I had to find out what it was that she had that kept me attracted to her. I sat down next to her, as she offered me pizza. This girl was different. She knew exactly what I will do and say before I did it or said it. 

She was special. 

From that night onwards, every night she did this to me. And every night I got screamed at by my boss. But I didn?t care. I was falling in love. And she knew that. But then one night it all changed. 

I leaned against the tree and she was in front of me leaning on me. I turned her around and said ?I love you.?

She looked at me for some times. And then said ?I love you too? in her softest voice. 

?Don?t leave me,? I said holding tight. But she was reluctant. She didn?t like it for the first time in months.

?I wish I didn?t have to,? She said as a tear drop came trickling down her eyes.

?What?s wrong?? I asked pretty shocked at her response.

?We can?t see each other anymore. Leave me,? she said as she moved my hands got up and left crying.

I was completely lost. Why would she say that? Everything was going fine. It broke my heart. From that point on I went crazy. I spend hours sitting under that same tree, in the same position wondering what I did wrong. 

I ran to her house and knocked on her door. All I heard was she screaming out ?Leave me. I don?t want to see you anymore.?

I begged her to tell me what?s wrong. What I did wrong. She finally answered, ?I am getting married to my old friend. My parents decided.?

My hearts were in peaces after that. She didn?t even tell me the day of the wedding. I couldn?t sleep, eat, drink or go to work. I spent one whole week just sitting in my room wondering. Wondering how it would have been different. 

One day I hear a knock on my door. I opened it and 3 guys came in. ?You know Becky right?? the biggest guy asked. 

?I do, why,? I replied.

?Well her husband to be wants to make sure you don?t get near her wedding,? he said cracking his knuckles. I knew what was about to happen. Without think much I jumped on them and tried to attack. But it was effortless. I was weak and they easily destroyed me, and left me bloody on the floor, with a letter. The letter was an invitation sent to me by Becky. I then realized what had happened. He knew about us for days and was waiting for the right time to hurt me. But I wasn?t going to let him. I some how got myself up of the floor. And started to walk to the church were she was about to be wed.

?Do you Becky take this man to be your lawfully wedded husband, through thick and thin, through better or worse, through sickness and health,? the Father read out.

Becky was hesitating. In her heart she wanted something to stop it. As she opened her mouth to say ?I do? I walked in, bleeding heavily from my forehead. I screamed out ?I object. She can not marry him. I love her,? as I finished I faded and blanked out. What happened next was like a complete dream. All I remember was that she left the alter to be with me. 

I woke up, lost. The first thing I saw was Becky, sleeping on the chair next to my bed. She really did love me more. But I couldn?t do anything to prove that I loved her. I slowly got up and removed all the needles in my body. I wore my trousers and my jacket and walked out of the hospital and went into the nearest jewelers. I bought a ring. Nothing really big, but it maxed out my credit. But I didn?t care. I had to give her something. I walked back to the hospital, still very light head from my beating. I went upto her and tapped gently on her shoulder.

?What?...What?...Hey what are you doing out of your bed,? she said shocked. Before she could call help I got on my knees and asked her to marry me, and before I heard her reply I fainted again. All I remember is seeing her mouth move. Not much of a lip reader, but I knew that motion. She accepted?..









X~~~~~THE END~~~~~X


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> WAIT WHO THE HELL IS WRITING A TEMAINOSAKU! OMG I must read that!



Well i am writing a InoXSakuraX(Naruto girl form) FF. If your interested.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2007)

Rayuka Hyuga said:


> i bet that nobody could write a page and a half Yuri fiction, without using the word, "Moaning."



Does it have to be moaning? Or anything is it also anything similar to moaning


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2007)

just not moaning. everything else is good.


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Rayuka Hyuga said:


> just not moaning. everything else is good.



So basically anything and everything except it cant have moaning.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2007)

yes                                                                                 .


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

O_o Thats not hard.


----------



## Brand New (Jun 20, 2007)

Creator said:


> A challenge maybe.  I could give it a try. Temari could go without moaning for 2 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a great story, but I don't think the readers will get a sense of what the surroundings are like. But one thing I liked about is I felt the emotion, although the story was kinda rushed.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 20, 2007)

Rayuka Hyuga said:


> i bet that nobody could write a page and a half Yuri fiction, without using the word, "Moaning."



That's probably not that hard.


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

I just skipped to the end of that story to look at the lemon and WTF, no lemon?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2007)

uhh trust me, from wht i have seen EVERY single lemon has had moaning at least 5X.


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

What else do girls do when they tongue/finger each other? Laugh?


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Brand New said:


> It was a great story, but I don't think the readers will get a sense of what the surroundings are like. But one thing I liked about is I felt the emotion, although the story was kinda rushed.



 I had to rush it a bit. half way i realized it was 3 pages long .



Vance said:


> I just skipped to the end of that story to look at the lemon and WTF, no lemon?



Told you.  



Vance said:


> What else do girls do when they tongue/finger each other? Laugh?



(thinking...thinking really hard...) They grab the nearest thing to them and rip it apart from the pleasure. Ha, didnt say moan.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2007)

Rayuka Hyuga said:


> uhh trust me, from wht i have seen EVERY single lemon has had moaning at least 5X.



Well you should check my fic, Let Me Help You Friend, althoguh I'm not sure that is as lemony as can be. I'm writing the extension now. But in the short version (well really it's just the middle part of a fic I wrote) I only had moan once I believe.


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

I love Temari :loe


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2007)

Me too, but why do you like seeing her with Kanky?


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats true. ...Thats just wrong, on many levels. First and fore most its not YURI. Come on.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2007)

well Shark Skin, cuz i'm so lazy i won'y check ur Ff. But it STILL had moaning in it.

@ Vance~ I am SO adding that to my sig. Once again thanx for the laugh...LOL


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2007)

Rayuka Hyuga said:


> well Shark Skin, cuz i'm so lazy i won'y check ur Ff. But it STILL had moaning in it.
> 
> @ Vance~ I am SO adding that to my sig. Once again thanx for the laugh...LOL



BUT I TRIED SO HARD! It's ok I don't mind if you don't check it out. But just using moan... ... It's so stimulating when you read that a girl moans...


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

You NEED moaning. Or you could put groaning, same thing.


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> You NEED moaning. Or you could put groaning, same thing.



, stole my idea.


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

We shall create massive Yuri!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes... I'm worn out. Tried to conclude my huge foursome piece, but I can't... It's too much for me!


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Yes... I'm worn out. Tried to conclude my huge foursome piece, but I can't... It's too much for me!



Foursome? Damn you. You gave me a nosebleed.


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

I might do a oneshot about Temari just fingering herself.


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> I might do a oneshot about Temari just fingering herself.



Ah F it *stabs his heart* Easier then dying from multiple nosebleeds.


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

I am working on a TemariSakura oneshot right now.

  With time, it can grow from a oneshot to a series like the young, delicate breasts of a girl...


----------



## Creator (Jun 20, 2007)

and s


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Dogma (Jun 20, 2007)

.........

You could do an Ino x Sakura x Hinata threesome when they visit the bath house and as they help clean eachother up a bit things get alittle out of hand.

Or Temari and Ino get caught in the rain after hanging out with eachother, and end up going back to the flowershop/ house where they proceed to get it on. (This would be the kind of one I'd read for lack of cheapness.)

(Hakanami doesn't do nosebleeds....)


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll start off with a Saku Tema about how hot it is in the village, and how _hot_ they are. It'll be pretty short, no longer than 3k words, but again, it's Yuri.

  Next one on my list will be a Kin and Tayuya


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2007)

Creator said:


> Foursome? Damn you. You gave me a nosebleed.



Yeah, but it's not a total yuri  It's ShikaTemaInoSaku. Of course there are places where there's a yuri focus. 



Vance said:


> I might do a oneshot about Temari just fingering herself.


 Your trying to kill me... stop


----------



## Vance (Jun 20, 2007)

.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 20, 2007)

Creator said:


> Well i am writing a InoXSakuraX(Naruto girl form) FF. If your interested.


 
I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2007)

yes.yes. YESSS Ahhhhhh.....that was a refreshing beer. now to move onto Anko...YES YES YES YESSSSSSS ahhhh....okay enough beer. Anko is hot and horny. And in that state she is willing to anybody- OH CRAP NOT KAKASHI!! **** THAT'S MY WOMAN!!!

okay that aside YESSS I AM TOO


----------



## Dogma (Jun 20, 2007)

Um.....

What?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 20, 2007)

sorry. i have a sugar rush today...and i need to get it out through internet.......hehebehehe=).....anyways...


----------



## Dogma (Jun 21, 2007)

Uh, 

Sure. I'll go with that, lol.


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

I will just make a series of oneshots.


 Chapter 1: Temari x Sakura

 Chapter 2: Kin x Tayuya

  etc...


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2007)

what about Hinata? THAT i would read for sure


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't wait for NarukoxSakuraxIno.


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah, but it's not a total yuri  It's ShikaTemaInoSaku. Of course there are places where there's a yuri focus.



 Just lost me.....  YURI is unspoiled by guys.  Skark you know that.  



Gaara of the Desert said:


> I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hehe. That will be up by tonight. (well i hope my beta reader is online tonight...)


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

Creator said:


> Just lost me.....  YURI is unspoiled by guys.  Skark you know that.



Please fogive me But there is a lot of interaction between the ladies... just that there is a guy invovled If you want I PM you all the parts that just have girls  I'm not going to post it though because it's quite lemony... Not good though, I find it to be messy, it's pretty hard trying to write about a foursome and trying to keep all the characters involved... Should have tried a threesome before


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Please fogive me But there is a lot of interaction between the ladies... just that there is a guy invovled If you want I PM you all the parts that just have girls  I'm not going to post it though because it's quite lemony... Not good though, I find it to be messy, it's pretty hard trying to write about a foursome and trying to keep all the characters involved... Should have tried a threesome before



 I can help. Write everything you want and then i can help up messy it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

Creator, instead of putting your banners/avy's on photobucket, put them on Imageshack so you won't have to worry about that.


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Creator, instead of putting your banners/avy's on photobucket, put them on Imageshack so you won't have to worry about that.



Okay thanks *checks hotmail account to see what the image shack password and username was *

YOUR NARUKO AND SAKURA PICTURE IS HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTt.


----------



## DarkFire (Jun 21, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS GODLIKE!!!!!!! OMFG YURI HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 21, 2007)

yaoi ftl


yuri ftw


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

I created a godly thread, hurray for me!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

Creator said:


> Okay thanks *checks hotmail account to see what the image shack password and username was *
> 
> YOUR NARUKO AND SAKURA PICTURE IS HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTt.


 
Hehe, glad you like it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 21, 2007)

Naruko is kinda ugly.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

No, she's not.  She's cute.


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

Naruko is a dike, lol.


  She is ugly, because she is a female form of Naruto, who is a fucking ugly retard. Along with billboard brow Sakura.

  Temari


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 21, 2007)

Karin


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2007)

hahahaha. BURN!

i agree, Naruko is ugly 1/90, but Temari is...8/10 for me.

Hinata is 10/10, she is just that awsome to me

Karin is 9/10


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 21, 2007)

KarinXSakura 

2000 post bitches.

must enjoy this in the blender.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

YOU HAVE INSULTED NARUKO AND SAKURA!!!!!!!

THE WRATH OF THE NARUTO AND SAKURA FAN CLUBS WILL COME DOWN UPON YOU!!!!!

FEAR THE FURY OF OUR HATE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

Be quiet dude...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmmm... Temari is like 1000000000000000000000000/1 for me


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/.5 for me


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok I could go higher Vance, but I won't I've been doing math for half the day, I don't feel like doing much more.


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

Temari loves me more!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

No way... She love me more... Ok I don't want to get into an argument either


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll just wait for Temari to turn 18, then, no more rules!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought that post-time skip she was like 18-19. That put her right around my age.


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

She's 17. 

 But being 12, I guess no one gets hurt.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok. But what are you talking about 12... I hope your not talking about loli type stuff, I don't like loli.


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

I'M 12, and SHE'S 17. If it were the other way around.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah I hope so.... wait your 12?!?! You shouldn't be thinking about KankoTema or yuri, LMAO...j/k


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2007)

loli? what's that mean?


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

YURI HAS NO AGE LIMIT. But i am a bit surpirse vance is 12.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

Loli is like 12 year old hentai, something like that. I don't think it has to be hentai, but anything that is like with 12 year old girls and is 'suggestive'. That just creeps me out.


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

Why is it surprising that I am 12?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

Because of the things that come out of your head... But that's good


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Vance said:


> Why is it surprising that I am 12?



Just is.  Anyway. I am pretty bored so i will write a FF now. Which one should i do.

1) S.O.S.F.Y part 2 (Weezy requested it, dont know his new name)
2) NarukoXInoXSakura
3) TemariXTenten
4) CHOCOLATE YURI ORGY.

Help me decide.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2007)

THE CHOCOLATE ORGY!!! 

P.S. they bathe in chocolate...


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay chocolate orgy it is. Now i need a beta reader who will read throught the whole thing without getting multiple nosebleed.


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't do it!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2007)

we already agreed that i would do the beta-reading


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats true I did ask Rayuka. Okay i will Pm you by tomorow. Now i need to sleep to re energise my YURI batteries.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 21, 2007)

Y'know,

I bet you all can't go one full day without saying one of the following at least one time (in this thread):

Yuri

Moaning,

Nosebleed,

Hot,

Awesome.

(Reps to anyone who can pull it off and still post regularily in this thread.)


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

I think I can.. but I don't feel like it The only word I use regularly out of those you listed is hot.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2007)

tch, no problem. I take on ur bet Hakanami


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Y'know,
> 
> I bet you all can't go one full day without saying one of the following at least one time (in this thread):
> 
> ...



YURI? Not say YURI in a YURI thread. You gone mad.
Moaning, i dont usually say that.
Nosebleed, ITS A THREAD FOR YURI...YURI=NOSEBLEED.
HOT, your really gone mad, YURI=HOT=NOSEBLEED.
AWESOME. COME ON. YURI IS AWESOME.

So your challagne is not against the word. Its against YURI eh.  What you have against YURI ?


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

Er, okay, fine, whatever...


   I also don't nosebleed, I NEVER do, I just say I do.



 EDIT: I think Hak likes Yaoi better.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

I can do it.


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Vance said:


> I think Hak likes Yaoi better.



 Thats what i am thinking. WHO DOESNT LIKE YURI? I SAY IT ATLEAST ONCE EVERY 2 POST. AND DO ABOUT 200 POSTS A DAY (FC posts)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mmm, only you.

Btw, I still have Soifon right?


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Steps In*
I'LL DO IT!
lol,Whassup guys?


----------



## ?berfarfar (Jun 21, 2007)

Edit:  Nevermind


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

I already put that here.

EDIT- You little.......  That's the AFF version.  You hid the URL.


----------



## Creator (Jun 21, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Mmm, only you.
> 
> Btw, I still have Soifon right?



Yah.


----------



## ?berfarfar (Jun 21, 2007)

I need to read through it better next time... Must have missed it... 
Bloody names not posted with links...

EDIT: Ya... I couldn't find my original link... Seeing as there are no real links or ads on that site i found it to be fine anyway...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 21, 2007)

I posted the URL in my first post, I believe.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 21, 2007)

Vance said:


> I think Hak likes Yaoi better.



Not really, Yaoi's alittle too awkward for even someone as open-minded as myself, and I don't like yaoi fanfiction anyways.

Have something against Yuri? Lesbian sex or hentai is nice, and enjoyable from time to time. Though I won't pretend as if I have somekind of outstanding lesbian fetish like most of you seem too, it's not like I have something against it.

I just don't see the point of fawning over yuri fanfiction. I mean sure it's nice and all, but if I really wanted to think about lesbians having sex I'd rather just get a picture then read through the whole damn thing. And even then what good would that do me? 

I'd just be sitting in front of my computer with a hard-on and spare time. If I wanted to get horny and do something about it then: I'd pick up the phone, call some friends, go to a party and go have some form of sex. And considering I'm not really that sex crazy that's not going to happen.

Bottom line is, I don't see the point of constantly wanting yuri. I'm not against it, I'm just confused on what's the big deal about it. It's not like I'm on some conquest to act like a 14 year old boy who just discovered masturbation. 

So why the hell would I actively try to get turned on by words?

Explain if you can, otherwise just keep posting like nothing happened.


----------



## Vance (Jun 21, 2007)

Well Hakanami, unlike you, I *can't* go to some party and fuck a girl, if I could, I might... Of course, I am someone who is afraid of kissing a girl, so I guess I can talk the talk but not fuck the fuck.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2007)

lol @Vance


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2007)

@Hakanami:
I see your point. I actually don't read this stuff very much. I just like giving to the masses I'm more of a fan of the visuals actually, but even that has lost some of it's... I don't know. I guess I'm just a bit older and wiser or maybe I'm just sick and tired of porn and such. Not that I don't like it, but like you said, I'm not going to be constantly thinking about it. I just think it's fun to screw around with yuri and stuff, that's why I'm here. 



Vance said:


> Well Hakanami, unlike you, I *can't* go to some party and fuck a girl, if I could, I might... Of course, I am someone who is afraid of kissing a girl, so I guess I can talk the talk but not fuck the fuck.



Lol, this is the quote of the year especially "I can talk the talk but not fuck the fuck." That's classic. But I know where your coming from.


----------



## DarkFire (Jun 22, 2007)

vance you should get over afraid of kissing a girl, ask a girl out, most girls i asked out said yes


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 22, 2007)

or smacka bitch.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 22, 2007)

lolz


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 22, 2007)

put that shit in a spoiler.


----------



## DarkFire (Jun 22, 2007)

lol did you make that?


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup.Want one?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 22, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> vance you should get over afraid of kissing a girl, ask a girl out, most girls i asked out said yes



hm...some guy asked me about something like this and I sent him about three pages on how to pick up on a chick.  It's not that hard at all really.

I was even more shocked to find out that that shit actually worked.

I don't use pick up lines or flowers or any of that shit.  I just happen to have a decent sence of humor.  I'm fifteen and I've have four gfs so far.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow,Asylums a pimp.


----------



## Creator (Jun 22, 2007)

WOW this is some awesome thread Vance.


----------



## Vance (Jun 22, 2007)

Must...Sig...That...Pic...

  What is the code for it? So i can sig it?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2007)

Skarface said:


> lolz



LMAO, that's funny


----------



## Creator (Jun 22, 2007)

So. How is the FFs coming along Shark?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 22, 2007)

Lool, that's great.


----------



## DarkFire (Jun 22, 2007)

hey weezy whats ur new name? cause i can't rep you if i dun know ur new name


----------



## Vance (Jun 22, 2007)

Kenpachi I believe.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2007)

Creator said:


> So. How is the FFs coming along Shark?



Meh, today I havn't made much progress. Just some huge writer's block. I could start another one, but I want to finish up the one I was doing first.


----------



## Creator (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay. I need help. The FF i am writing is giving me many a nosebleeds, what should i do .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2007)

Stop writing for a while


----------



## Creator (Jun 23, 2007)

I did. For several hours and i just started again, wrote one line and had 3 nosebleeds in the process


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol, get a hold of your self!


----------



## Vance (Jun 23, 2007)

I never get a nosebleed from my fics.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

You know, constant nosebleeds is a sign that there's a health issue going on.


----------



## Vance (Jun 23, 2007)

I get a nosebleed for a ball hitting my face, but not a fic, lolz.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 23, 2007)

Which one are you writing?


----------



## Vance (Jun 23, 2007)

Who             ?


----------



## Creator (Jun 23, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Which one are you writing?



Me? The chocolate orgy one. (I finished....now where are my beta readers?...)


----------



## Gecka (Jun 23, 2007)

HERE! YOUR FAVORITE PUPIL!


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

Chocolate Orgy, hmm... I hope the girls are in for the taste of fish, and chocolate in their mouth.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2007)

WHere are you posting your fics Creator?


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

Here, probably, then on the list.


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

I am posting it here.


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

I fisinshed it last night. Its with my beta read (who apparently is now offline...)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 24, 2007)

Please work on SakuraxInoxNaruko next.


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

Hehe. Okay.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2007)

okay i read, edited, and criticized Creator's lemon. I may give it to Vance since he's a seasones writer. I myself have never written a lemon.

If vance does wish to critisize his story then here are his problems:

1. Descrption.

2. Repitition

3. Mixing asked and said up.
That's about all of his major faults


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup they were fixed thanks to Rayuka Hyuga. So here it is the chocolate orgy.


*Spoiler*: _FF_ 



Arth thou nothing more then a Chocolate love.

It was the prefect day. Not a cloud in the sky. The sun's light gently hit the village of Konoha. Sakura woke up pretty late today. Last night she was up late, doing all of Tsunade's work, because today Sakura had made plans with a certain someone. She got up and quickly got dressed in a revealing skirt and pink shirt. Just as soon as she finished, there was a knock on the door. Sakura hurried to greet her expected guest. She opened and there stood the most amazing figure she could imagine. She got butterflies in her stomach and became light headed. The figure walked in and hugged Sakura tightly, brushing their breasts together.

"Sakura Chan are you ready to leave? I have he picnic basket ready." the mysterious figure stated.

Sakura gently moved her fingers down the mysterious figures back and replied "Ino Chan I am ready." She then glided her fingers down Ino's back trailing all the way down to her ass griping it firmly.

They made their way to their favorite spot in the park, and sat down under their preferred tree. You see what most didn?t know was that Sakura had moved on from her obsession with Sasuke. She realized that Ino was a better friend and also a better lover.

Ino looked into Sakura?s eyes with passion and said, "Sakura chan, I love you." Then she slowly approached her and gently kissed Sakura?s red and juicy lips. Sakura didn?t protest. Even though Ino and she didn?t get along most of the time, their relationship was pretty strong. Sakura loved kissing Ino as much as she loved making love to her. "Sakura Chan, what do you have planned for tomorrow?" Ino asked as she slowly moved away from Sakura?s lips earning a whimper. She leaned against the tree eyes examining Sakura's luscious body.

"I don?t know." Sakura said leaning on Ino. Ino knew it was Sakura?s birthday the day after and had made plans to fulfill one of Sakura?s wildest fantasies, a bath in chocolate. "I guess I will just spend it with you." Sakura said. The rest of the day went pretty well. Ino and Sakura just laid in the spot for hours talking to each other. After a while they started to kiss. Ino being the tease she is, slowly moved her hand down Sakura?s belly until she reached the edge of Sakura?s skirt and just played around, teasing Sakura like crazy. 

Sakura not being able to take anymore quickly dragged Ino into an isolated spot to make love to her. Ino knew Sakura too well. Ino wanted sex but she knew she couldn?t have any unless Sakura had agreed to it. And Sakura wasn?t really the horny type. Ino had to make Sakura aroused to get something out of her.

The next day everything was set. Ino used all her mission money to rent out the whole bath house and fill it with chocolate. Plus she hired extra security so that Jiraiya wouldn?t try and peek.

She went over to Sakura?s house and forced Sakura to close her eyes and then took Sakura to the bath house. "Sakura Chan. Happy Birthday" Ino said as she removed her hands which covered Sakura?s eyes. Sakura jumped with joy and hugged Ino and squeezed the life out of her.

"Ino Chan, how did you know?" Sakura said kissing Ino.

Ino blushed and said, "Well I listen...and I read your diary." Sakura blushed as she put ALL of her secret fantasies in her own little book.

Sakura and Ino then changed. Ino very enthusiastic about this got into the bath first. She had a video camera ready behind a rock, just so she can capture the perfection, which is Sakura. Sakura came in. and asked, "Ino Chan. Could you turn around?" 

Ino was shocked, ?Why?...?

"I don?t know." Sakura said with a grin on her face. It was certain she was teasing Ino.

Ino still shocked turned around, "Oh and Ino Chan, can you turn the video camera off? The one you hid behind the rock."

Ino twitched?How did she know? How did she find out? Why is she making me turn around? Why is she teasing me? Ino was completely lost. She turned around and waited patiently.

Sakura came behind Ino and moved her hand down Ino?s front and down to her vagina. Ino still hadn?t turned around. But when Sakura began to swirl her finger in Ino's vagina, she let out a gasp of air. She was extremely horny and especially today. She really wanted to seal the deal with Sakura. 

Ino loved Sakura too much to let anyone else have her. She wanted to marry Sakura. So she didn?t complain. She wanted Sakura to be happy so she would say yes.

"Ino Chan, am I doing this right?" Sakura questioned stopping for a second.

Ino gasped for air, "YES! YES YOU ARE, MORE!" Ino screamed out. But Sakura didn?t continue. She definitely was teasing Ino. Ino was not able to turn around. She had to look away to keep from looking into Sakura's torturing grin.

"Ino Chan, turn around." Sakura said as she turned Ino around and sat on top of her. As their prefect breasts met each other Sakura kissed Ino as if they had never kissed before. It was prefect. Sakura slowly slid her tongue into Ino?s and they started to move their tongues around. The warmth of the others mouth made both very excited.

Ino stopped kissing Sakura and said, "Sakura Chan we have been dating for a year now, and love each other very much. Even though, we don?t always get along, will you?? she was cut short when Tsunade, Anko and Shizune came in carrying sake and Tenten, Hinata and Temari trying to prevent them from falling over. "Sorry Ino Chan. They got drunk and tried to come in." Temari said trying to hold back Tsunade as Tsunade?s breast rest on Temari?s shoulders.

"Hey everyone," Sakura said turning around and seeing everybody. "It?s my Birthday, so do you want to." Sakura offered, much to Ino?s dismay. Tsunade, Anko, and Shizune, just stripped their clothes and jumped in without much hesitation. After Temari, Tenten and Hinata joined in.

Almost instantaneously Tsunade started to kiss Shizune and started to finger her vagina. Anko as well not wasting time started to finger Tsunade from the back and started to lick of the chocolate on Tsunade?s back. Anko was enjoying it. Tsunade?s taste mixed with chocolate was exciting Anko who at this point started to ram her finger into Tsunade as if they were really having sex. Tenten, who had gotten very hot watching Shizune?s, Tsunade?s and Anko?s action started to kiss Temari, who wasted little time wrapping her long sensual legs around Tenten. Hinata was left alone by herself so Sakura went over to her, and started to make out with Hinata, leaving Ino by herself.

Tsunade's finger swirled around in Shiznue's vagina. Shizune moaned audibly and wrapped her legs around Anko's hips. Anko was rapidly sticking her tongue in and out of Tsunade's core, lapping up her sweet juices.

Tenten slowly moved her attention down to Temari?s well round breasts. Temari?s nipples were erected and screaming out ?Please suck me.? Tenten slowly moved her tongue around Temari?s nipples. Temari moaned in pleasure. The warmth of Tenten mouth made Temari even hornier. Temari took Tentens hand and put Tentens middle finger up her vagina. Temari screamed out in pleasure. 

Meanwhile, Sakura had submerged her head between Hinata?s legs, to lick Hinata?s clitoris. Sakura lapped up all the juice Hinata produced, and since it was mixed with the extra sweetness of chocolate Sakura enjoyed it more giving Hinata far more pleasure. 

"What about me?" Ino yelled out, but was ignored and out matched in sound as the sound of love making from the other girls were too much. So she just resorted to finger herself, grinding her finger against the roof of her vagina. Sometimes bringing her finger up and sucking on her love juice which was coated in chocolate. After several hours passed and they all cumed together in one simultaneous burst.

Slowly they all left and Ino was left with Sakura again. "Ino Chan, I wilingly accept." Sakura said as she came towards Ino and started to suck her on her pink nipples covered in chocolate.

Ino getting excited again asked "What...do?you?accept?" she asked gasping for air with every word.

"You were going to ask me to marry you." Sakura said as she came up to Ino?s face and gently putting her fingers into Ino?s vagina, brushing her clit.

?Sakura?Chan?how?did?you?know?? Ino asked still gasping for breath with every syllable. She has almost reached her limit.

Sakura kissed Ino again. ?I know you too well.?

THE END


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

How do I lack description? Repetition, okay, but description? K, guess I'll add some more.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2007)

Not repeating anything is pretty hard, especially with yuri fics.


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

Actually doing an orgy is pretty damn hard. You forget half the people when you concentrate on 2-3. Thats what happened to me. I forgot about 5 people when i was writing about 3. Then realized i had to write about the other 5.


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

It's basically finger, suck, lick, finger, suck, lick, finger, suck, lick, suck, suck, suck, suck, suck, suck, COME.


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

Good equation. You forgot scissoring .


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

Scisorring, sticking a dildo in there, smelling, smelling, stabbing, and uh... uh... Moaning?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2007)

Creator said:


> Actually doing an orgy is pretty damn hard. You forget half the people when you concentrate on 2-3. Thats what happened to me. I forgot about 5 people when i was writing about 3. Then realized i had to write about the other 5.



Yeah that's why I've had a hard time finishing my foursome ff. So difficult to really get everything in for a lot of people. I think I might just post it to see what people think of it.


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

*jerks self off*


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

. Please go behind a bush Vance. And did you read my FF?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah come on Vance *looks the other way*


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

*stops*

  Oh fuck you all, *goes to Bathouse*


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

What ever makes you happy Vance....


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

Like my new avy?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2007)

LMAO, WTF?!?!


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

Ejaculate Ejaculate Ejaculate.


----------



## Omega (Jun 24, 2007)

Vance....last time you said that...you were jacking off to my Giroro Gunso avy...*shudders*


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2007)

Well here's what I'd written so far in the foursome fic. Notice the start is a fic I posted earlier, but it flows into the foursome fic so... I had to include it. It's quite lemony...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura was going on a stroll through the woods. She was going to the lake when she heard someone crying. She walked towards the person. It was Ino?

?Hey Ino. What?s wrong?? Sakura asked showing concern for her friend.

Trying to act as if nothing was wrong Ino replies ?Oh, nothing? something just got in my eye.?

Seeing right through Ino?s lie Sakura says ?Come on Ino, I know that?s not what?s wrong.? She sits down next to Ino.

?Oh Sakura, please leave. I don?t feel like being with anyone right now,? Ino said as she started to cry again.

?But, I?m your friend, I?m here for you,? Sakura said with genuine concern for Ino. It hurt her to see her friend like this. What caused this? ?Ino, what is it? Why are you crying?? asked Sakura.

?Just? just?I just don?t want to talk about it,? Ino said, holding her head down. Her warm tears pattered on her thighs.

?Ino, I don?t like seeing you like this. We?ve been friends for so long, can?t you just tell me?? Sakura eyes got warm and now she was crying. It was becoming unbearable for her to see her friend like this.

?Fine, Sakura? I?ll tell you. It?s Shikamaru,? she said as more tears streamed from her eyes.

?Shikamaru? Well you know how he is??  Sakura knew that Ino had a thing for him, but she didn?t know why.

Ino snapped back ?It?s not just him! He?s with someone else? with Temari.?

?Oh, I see,? Sakura didn?t mean to upset Ino any more than she already was. But, she knew that Shikamaru?s heart belonged to Temari. She?d gotten into a couple of arguments with Ino over this.

?Can you leave now? I don?t want to be with anyone,? Ino asked.

?No, let me help you, I don?t like seeing you like this,? Sakura begged.

?NO! Just leave, I don?t want to be with anyone just like no one wants to be with me,? Ino yelled.

?SHUT UP,? Sakura yelled back. Something overcame her and she kissed Ino on the lips. It wasn?t a long kiss, but it froze Ino. 
?What? what did you just do Sakura?? asked Ino, still unable to make anything of this kiss.

?It?s not true Ino. Someone does want to be with you. I?m here for you Ino. Don?t break my heart like this, I can?t see you suffer like this,? said Sakura as more tears streamed down her face.

?You? You want to be with me?? Ino said. She didn?t know what this feeling was? a feeling that warmed her body. She liked it. But, she didn?t know if she wanted it.

?Yes, I?m your friend Ino. Don?t you understand? I was always there for you. I don?t want to see you like this. Understand, please,? Sakura said trying to get through to her friend. She wanted to help her and if this was the way she had to, then she would do it.

?But, I don?t know Sakura?? started Ino, but was cut off as Sakura hugged her and kissed her again. Ino felt so much heat. What was this? Why? Why did it make her feel so alive? ?Take me Sakura? take me,? sighed Ino. Sakura pressed Ino up against a tree. She caressed Ino?s waist. She pressed her fingertips hard up against Ino?s soft skin. Ino wrapped her arms around Sakura?s warm neck. She accepted her. 

?Do you feel any better?? asked Sakura as she blushed.

?Yes Sakura? now shut up,? Ino replied as she pushed Sakura against another tree. She grabbed at Sakura?s soft breasts. Sakura let off a soft moan as she felt Ino?s hand through her silk dress.

?Ino don?t talk to me like that,? Sakura said as she kissed Ino?s neck. Ino pulled her head back and bent slightly back. 

?Sorry Sakura, you know I didn?t mean to hurt you,? said Ino as she kissed Sakura?s marshmallow soft lips. Sakura, overcome by lust, fell to the ground. She was feeling warm, her body shook a bit. Ino sat down behind Sakura with her legs rubbing Sakura?s. She grabbed Sakura?s waist and laid back on a tree and rested Sakura on her body. Sakura felt Ino?s breasts on her head. Ino?s body felt warm. Sakura grabbed Ino?s hands and put them on her breast and squeezed them. Sakura moaned and Ino exhaled hard.  As Sakura let go of her hand, Ino slide her hand along Sakura?s cruves and felt her legs. Sakura started to unbutton her top. Her breasts were bound by a pink bra.

?Ino? I want you? I want you,? panted Sakura. Ino reached inside of Sakura bra and squeezed her nipple. Sakura?s body heated up, sweat started running down her forehead. 

?Sakura, are you ok?? Ino asked, noticing that Sakura had gotten warmer.

?Yes, better than ever,? smirked Sakura. She now turned her body around and kissed Ino. Their tongues pushed against each other, their pleasantly warm breath mixed. Ino then grabbed Sakura?s breast and nibbled on it. Sakura exhaled and reached into Ino?s skirt and rubber her warm?

	Temari and Shikamaru were walking back home holding hands. They looked and smiled at each other. A cool breeze passed as the sun was setting. That?s when they heard something coming from the woods near by.

?What is that?? ask Temari, looking into the trees to see if she could see where the noise was coming from.

?Temari, you have that look in your eye? Like you want to do something about this. I don?t feel like going on a mini- mission right now,? said Shikamaru with his shoulders slouched.

?Well someone could be hurt? anyway I haven?t had a chance to show off my skills in a while,? said Temari as she rushed into the woods dragging Shikamaru along. Then they stopped suddenly. Shikamaru?s  jaw almost feel to the ground and Temari blushed. There was Sakura with her fingers in Ino?s vagina. They both looked back at Shikamaru and Temari. There was an awkward silence in the air, almost as if the woods them-selves could not believe what was occurring in this spot.

?Shikamaru? Temari? ummm, what are you guys doing here,? questioned Sakura. They didn?t answer. Sakura got up, her pink breasts exposed. She blushed having forgotten to button up her shirt. ?Well, I know this is weird, but do you guys wanna join in??

Shikamaru?s heart pumped faster. ?These troublesome women? do they want to kill me??

Temari?s face got redder and thought, ?This is an interesting development? maybe I could show off for Shikamaru.?

?Yeah why not,? answered Shikamaru and Temari at the same time.

?Wait? this was between us Sakura. Why don?t we just let them go their own way,? said Ino. She was afraid that someone she loved would be stolen away from her again.

?Don?t worry Ino. We?re just going to have some fun,? said Sakura.

?Fine?? replied Ino.

?So? how is this going to work,? drooled Shikamaru.

?Ummm? be quite Shikamaru,? started Sakura, ?This is going to be all out.? She pushed Shikamaru to the ground.

?Oh hey, not so ruff,? said Shikamaru. ?Oh boy? this is going to be troublesome? what did I get my self into,? thought Shikamaru.

?Yeah, it?s best if you be quite,? said Ino as she took off Shikamaru?s shirt.

?Well I need to get in there,? thought Temari. She got down on her knees and took Shikamaru?s pants. She saw Shikamaru?s penis hardening. She pulled down his boxers and grabbed it. It was warm. It was hard. Temari giggled a bit and said, ?I expected more Shikamaru.?

?Hey,? exclaimed Shikamaru. His view was blocked by Ino?s ass.

?You know I?m kidding Shika? It looks so good. Mmm,? said Temari as she wrapped her mouth over his penis.

?Uff, ah Temari? be sure to do that right,? he said as he unzipped Ino?s skirt. Sakura now sat on his belly, her warm clit rubbing against his skin. Shikamaru?s body quivered, his body had never experienced something like this. With his thumbs he pulled open Ino?s clit and stuck his tounge in her moist pussy.

?AH! I hope you can still breath back there Shikamaru,? Ino sighed. She started to make out with Sakura. Ino started to finger Sakura?s clit. 

?Mmm, Ino, stop it?? Sakura grabbed Ino?s tit and sucked on it. Ino let out a moan. Cum gushed out of her pussy and onto Shikamaru?s face.

?Wow? Ino? your so wet,? panted Shikamaru. Temari?s hand was pumping Shikamaru?s penis. It got harder. ?Come on Temari? you almost have me.? She licked the tip of Shikamaru?s penis. ?Oh?umf? yes?? Shikamaru said. He cummed on Temari?s face. It was so warm and gooey. She continued to beat his penis. ?AHHHH! Temari, wait? hold up? get on. Ino? Sakura get off me for a bit? said Shikamaru, breathing hard. The girls got up and Temari got on Shikamaru, but didn?t put his penis into her vagina just yet. Teasingly she put her clit right on it. ?Temari? don?t do that, don?t tease me now.?

?Hold on, Shika, me and the girls need a few seconds of fun,? Temari kissed Sakura. Cum and saliva mixed.

?Mmm, Temari? thanks,? said Sakura. ?Now you Ino.? Temari Kissed Ino. Then she rubbed Shikamaru?s penis against her clit. They both cummed. 

?Well this is one big wet scene,? said Ino as she started to rub her clit. Temari rubbed her fingers with the cum and stuck them into Ino and Sakura?s mouths.

?Suck on it,? Temari said. 

?Mmmm? that?s so good,? moaned Sakura. 

?Ok, that?s enough for the girls? now it?s your turn,? Temari said as she turned her body and got on all fours, her clit was right over Shikamaru?s penis. 

?Come on Temari, don?t leave me han?? Temari cut off Shikamaru as she slide her vagina onto Shikamaru?s penis. 

?Mmm,? they said in unison. Temari shook her bottom, grinding her clit on Shikamaru?s body. Temari?s vagina was warm and wet, Shikamaru loved it. Temari started to bounce on Shikamaru. 

?Grab my breasts Shikamaru? and squeeze them,? said Temari as she lowered them close enough for him to reach them. Shikamaru grabbed them. ?AHH, Shika? yes?yes!? Then Temari cummed. It flowed over Shikamaru?s penis. 

?Temari? yes?,? sighed Shikamaru. His penis was throbbing inside of Temari?s vagina. It got warmer and warmer, he cummed.


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

Its good, but you lost me when Shikamaru joined in


----------



## Raizen (Jun 24, 2007)

That was a really good Yuri fic. Please write more


----------



## jpalacio (Jun 24, 2007)

hi guy im new here so i want to give you a gift of it not yuri but it still good 

rin no wonder why Kakashi and obito want to fuck her 
¤

Kin not bad 
¤

Rayuka Hyuga this one is for you its Anko 
¤

Sakura not bad Sakura 
Episode 7

Temari nice 
¤

TenTen ouch but still good
¤

Shizune 
¤

Tsunade 
¤

Kurenai dam ur lucky Asuma 
¤

Yugito the two tail cad demon vessle if i were Hidan or Kakuzu i would have fuck her instead of killing her 
¤

Ayame .... Naurto fuck the reman take her man there a hot dam chick in front of you dumb ass god dot a nosebleed from this one hmm i think she tase much better than her cook 
¤


 all of this art made by Ganassa


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2007)

...I wanna have your kids jpalcio...lol


----------



## Creator (Jun 24, 2007)

Rayuka Hyuga said:


> ...I wanna have your kids jpalcio...lol



He found them. His research skills are good.


----------



## jpalacio (Jun 24, 2007)

hey Rayuka Hyuga u should know that anko tie up for u man   hey do u think vance will be a happy 12 year old boy


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah u checked his profile and Ayame and Anko were my favs...okay Hinata was my all time fav, but they were still gewd


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2007)

Creator said:


> Its good, but you lost me when Shikamaru joined in


I'm sorry, but that's just the way it had to be The initial chapter involved ShikaTema and I just had to get it all in a big mess. Of course I could have gotten Shikamaru kicked out, but I don't know if I could do that. 



Renshi said:


> That was a really good Yuri fic. Please write more



I'll try and finish it off with more SakuIno. I've just had a hard time getting back into it.


----------



## jpalacio (Jun 24, 2007)

SHARK SKIN check this out 
Temari  
I swear, Temari is a GODDESS


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 24, 2007)

jpalacio said:


> hi guy im new here so i want to give you a gift of it not yuri but it still good
> 
> rin no wonder why Kakashi and obito want to fuck her
> DA link
> ...


 
_Stares at the Sakura picture_

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got to rep for you that.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 25, 2007)

*Creator*(Humorous Pervert) *A yuri supporting person who likes to make many perversed FCs. He likes any pairing as long as there are no men invloved. He likes yuri, writing erotic lemons consisting of yuri, Jiraiya, all of the Naruverses women, and blondes. He can usually be found writing yuri or reading it.*


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2007)

jpalacio said:


> SHARK SKIN check this out
> Temari
> I swear, Temari is a GODDESS



It says file not found! Your teasing me


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2007)

Rayuka Hyuga said:


> *Creator*(Humorous Pervert) *A yuri supporting person who likes to make many perversed FCs. He likes any pairing as long as there are no men invloved. He likes yuri, writing erotic lemons consisting of yuri, Jiraiya, all of the Naruverses women, and blondes. He can usually be found writing yuri or reading it.*



  Thanks. . I will put it in my sig now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2007)

Now I need one of those


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Now I need one of those



Hehe. Yes you do 

(That description of me was perfect.  How did Rayuka Hyuga know so much about me? )


----------



## Gecka (Jun 25, 2007)

uhh i just read ur bio, and remembered some posts you made.


----------



## Takuto (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice fanfic Shark Skin, +rep for joo, would be nice to see some more =p

Jpalacio's deviantion links all broken =/


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Takuto


----------



## Vance (Jun 25, 2007)

Ahh, nearly at page 15.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got a mental picture when I saw the words "blow" and "throat" in your sig and location.  Don't know whether it is good or not.


----------



## Creator (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey everybody.


----------



## Omega (Jun 25, 2007)

Vance said:


> Ahh, nearly at page 15.


CAUSE ITS FULL OF WIN!!!!!!!DATTEBAYO!


----------



## Vance (Jun 25, 2007)

@Gaara

  My location is meant for people to think I am shoving my penis down their throat.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 25, 2007)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Vance (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes, um, okay.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 26, 2007)

i think we could all go thru life without knowing a 12 year old boy would try something like that...seriously who in the right mind needs to know stuff like that?!


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Its Vance . Thats all i have to say.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

IM PISSED!!! Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) posted a thread in the FF section about 'Rare Yiao fics'....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I NEED TO SHOOT SOMEONE!!!!

*Pulls out oversized machine gune*


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

It sure is ...


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

........he's a guy and wait....*reads title* yeah....THIS IS A YURI FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder who this guy is? Another person who hates me?


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

um lets see....his name is GAYMAN....and this is a Yuri FC...use your brain, ofcouse he hates you


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

I enjoy this. You please Vance.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol  And yay 1000th post


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2007)

OH boy what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

I was wondering that. I wonder if GAYMAN is a guy....


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

GAYMAN said:


> get off vances dick



I'm not on it dumbass cause I'm not gay like you


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Just neg rep him


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

I did


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

AND HE HAS ONLY 1 RED BAR!?


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

I only give around 20-30 in negging


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2007)

WTF... this needs to be reported to the mods... he's ruining our yuri-ish goodness


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

NO LIFE DECTECTORS TINGLING AND ITS POINTING TO.....GAYMAN! HOW DO FEEL TO BE A DICK SUCKING(not vances)MORON!!!


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

That's impossible, cause she's not home right now   I have one questiuon for you though, are you hidan-san?


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmm......Not the best time to come in. Umm....gayman, what is your reason to come into this YURI haven?


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

. GAYMAN, you scare me *shudders*


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Vancy? one im not like you...I joined a yuri FC....I used to hate vance(for ruinging the holocaust but all is forgiven)...U? I dont know what u r.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Hahahahaha GAYMAN'S Kenpachi! Who knew!


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Kenpachi? Is that Weezy? Sorry i am lost with name .


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

damn straight bitch! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Hey vance does Kenpachi have an annoying little brother or sister?


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Gayman, let me give you some advice. You listening. If your really really really horny now, why not go on google and search for some gayness so you can pleasure yourself. But please avoid posting irrelevant things in this YURI haven.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

u do that...and ill do somthin unrelated to this...wel good luck...Damn where is that paintball gun?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 26, 2007)

He needs to be banned.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

i already pm 6 mods and leaders...its just kenpachi


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

*Shoots gayman wid paintball gun* SAY HELLO TO MY LITTL FWIEND!


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Forte said:


> u do that...and ill do somthin unrelated to this...wel good luck...Damn where is that paintball gun?



 Me? I dont do that. Why would i preach YURI and watch gay porn? *Slaps across head*.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL, read Creator's profile thingy in his sig... He's a yuri man


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Creator said:


> Me? I dont do that. Why would i preach YURI and watch gay porn? *Slaps across head*.


I was talking to gayman...=[


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Forte said:


> I was talking to gayman...=[



Oh. Okay. Sorry about that. Its just, when it comes to YURI goodness i cant tolerate anything.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is getting out of hand.  We should just ignore him until he is banned.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

AMEN BRO!!!!!!


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't understand why he's doing this. What happened to the Kenpachi everyone knew


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

umm he turned gay?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2007)

Renshi said:


> I don't understand why he's doing this. What happened to the Kenpachi everyone knew



We should have seen this coming when he changed his name from Weezy to Kenpachi WHY, I STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY WEEZY HAD TO BE SACRIFICED?!?!


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh well sucks to be him!


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol his post count is zero


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 26, 2007)

How are you doing on the fics and the pics, creator?


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> How are you doing on the fics and the pics, creator?



Fics...umm...yah...havent done them yet. School work. Will do it this weekend.  

Pics same. I have 40 requests  (Dont ask) I will do ti during the weekend. If all goes to plan i will be done by the end of next week


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm working on a Deidara x Temari fic. It will be graphical. :3


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Vance do a YURI, one.


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

Nope :3

  .


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

I am Deidara-obsessed now.


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Then why you make a YURI FF thread. If you dont appreciate YURI .


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG Vance doesn't like yuri


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Renshi said:


> OMG Vance doesn't like yuri



Thats what i am wonder.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2007)

Vance said:


> I'm working on a Deidara x Temari fic. It will be graphical. :3


I don't know why, but that sounds nice 


Creator said:


> Vance do a YURI, one.


Don't worry I will


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Don't worry I will



Atleast one person beside me understand the greatness of YURI.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think I could live without yuri


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Ahem....If i die i would imagine heaven to be full of yuri...i havent bee in the ZONE cause of stress that happened earlier...

Edit id HE get banned for life?


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2007)

Renshi said:


> I don't think I could live without yuri





Forte said:


> Ahem....If i die i would imagine heaven to be full of yuri...i havent bee in the ZONE cause of stress that happened earlier...
> 
> Edit id HE get banned for life?



You 2 are both Aces in my bingo book now. . (Its not a hit list dont worry )


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Sweet!.....What kind of ace?


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 26, 2007)

I would like to join. Yuri is very amusing to me.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Why do you have a red bar? sure you can join


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

This is not a FC, we just post Yuri fics.


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 26, 2007)

I see.
well if I find or write any interesting yuri fics.
I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Sure thing *reps*


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 26, 2007)

Forte said:


> Sure thing *reps*


Thank you.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

I know...I need to to somthin nice so i can cool off cause of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) called GAYMAN pissed me off the point of no return..............


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 26, 2007)

What did he do,to anger you so much?


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

lol, he wasn't that bad.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

Vance he was GAY AND HE SPAMED LIKE A DOUCH! HE HAD 50 POSTS IN 45 mins!!! HE SPAMMED MY FIC! HE MADE A FIC OF HIM RAPING VANCE. HE ALSO SPAMED ABOUT 9 OTHER FIC OF HOW HE LOVES VANCE AND HIM INSULTING ME!!!!


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh my, that is quite a lot.
Did he get banned?
He should,for doing such horrid things.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

He made me feel like crying it was that bad...I treat my fic with pride and joy.....and he goes and spams it.


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't be a bitch Forte, it was only a few funny comments.


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sure he probably got banned by now.
So no need to worry or cry.
I mean, it's not like he destroyed anything important of yours.
Other than your pride and fic.


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

meh....whatever...time to update my fic an look for yuri fics...this thread is loosing its purpose so im off


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

SOOOOOOO close to becoming a guardian of faith!


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

So, anyone have any REAL lemony Yuri fics, so I can add em to the first post?


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 26, 2007)

I enjoyed the last fic link.
Only because it was well written and it didn't include Sakura.


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm tired.


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 26, 2007)

If you're tired,go to sleep.
Simple solution.

Kin x Temari

Hinata x Sakura;even though I loath the pink haired harlot.


----------



## Creator (Jun 27, 2007)

Forte said:


> Sweet!.....What kind of ace?



The best kind  



Forte said:


> Vance he was GAY AND HE SPAMED LIKE A DOUCH! HE HAD 50 POSTS IN 45 mins!!! HE SPAMMED MY FIC! HE MADE A FIC OF HIM RAPING VANCE. HE ALSO SPAMED ABOUT 9 OTHER FIC OF HOW HE LOVES VANCE AND HIM INSULTING ME!!!!



 Thats bad. 



Forte said:


>



Sweet i will read them.  



Vance said:


> So, anyone have any REAL lemony Yuri fics, so I can add em to the first post?



(I thought my chocolate orgy one was pretty lemony........  )


----------



## Omega (Jun 27, 2007)

You guys dont get it...I have access to a library of yuri fics...lemony or not........I like to think of me as a the Guru of Yuri


----------



## Creator (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm....you might have FFs but i have all other YURI related things. If your the Guru i am GOD.


----------



## Omega (Jun 27, 2007)

...A 'true that' statment...


----------



## Creator (Jun 27, 2007)

Hehe thats true, i am correct  d


----------



## Dogma (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm starting to wonder who has the time to write all this Yuri?


----------



## Omega (Jun 27, 2007)

.......um..............NERDS WHO LIVE WITH THIER MOMS!!.....*everybody glares at me*.....hm?..........WHAT!?


----------



## Creator (Jun 27, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> I'm starting to wonder who has the time to write all this Yuri?



 YURI lovers obvious.  You write a fair bit of FFs well we just write FF but only for YURI pairings 



Forte said:


> .......um..............NERDS WHO LIVE WITH THIER MOMS!!.....*everybody glares at me*.....hm?..........WHAT!?



I didnt glare at you. How old are you?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's going to be a while before I move out.


----------



## Omega (Jun 27, 2007)

Creator said:


> I didnt glare at you. How old are you?


Um....older than vance yet younger than haka who is 17...ok im 15....


----------



## Creator (Jun 27, 2007)

Forte said:


> Um....older than vance yet younger than haka who is 17...ok im 15....



 I am 17 aswell.


----------



## Omega (Jun 27, 2007)

That explains the pervertedness


----------



## Creator (Jun 27, 2007)

I am not a pervert.  Liking YURI has nothing to do with being a pervert.


----------



## Omega (Jun 27, 2007)

...Who droped you on your head? Jk


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 27, 2007)

De nile isn't just a river in Eygpt.


----------



## Vance (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn this thing grew large.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 27, 2007)

We don't need to know about the actions of your personal anatomy.


----------



## Creator (Jun 27, 2007)

Forte said:


> ...Who droped you on your head? Jk



No. But i am prone to fall while playing soccer. 



Gaara of the Desert said:


> De nile isn't just a river in Eygpt.



I know. The nile river is really long. Wait.....was that a blow at me.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 27, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> De nile isn't just a river in Eygpt.



Of course. It could be plenty of other things.


----------



## Vance (Jun 27, 2007)

Gaara

  *reps*


----------



## Creator (Jun 28, 2007)

So how is everyone?


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Tired, and frustrated. Getting 6500 posts is tiring work.


----------



## Creator (Jun 28, 2007)

Haha. But you surprise me Vance. You joined in september of last year and already have 6000+ posts. Thats amazing.  I spend most of my time in the FC section.


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Nearly 25 posts a day baby.


----------



## Eureka (Jun 28, 2007)

I probably do about 25 posts a week...


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Less than that.  I once made over 100 posts in one day.


----------



## Creator (Jun 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> Nearly 25 posts a day baby.



Congrats 



Vance said:


> Less than that.  I once made over 100 posts in one day.



Hehe. I made 50 yesterday.  And 50 the day before


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

I love making posts, it is a way of life.


----------



## Creator (Jun 28, 2007)

Hehe. Thats true. Initially i wanted many posts to join the bath house then after i got a 100 i said 'Screw it, go for senior membership'


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

lolz, I badly wanted to be a Senior Member.


----------



## Creator (Jun 29, 2007)

Hehe. Same here. I have to wait till September for senior member.


----------



## Vance (Jun 29, 2007)

You do realize you can be an 18+ older membership and a Senior membership, right?


----------



## Creator (Jun 29, 2007)

Yah. . Dont want to be in the 18+ section. Their standards arent great. I would probably come out of there as a hero.


----------



## Vance (Jun 29, 2007)

There is a guy who posted a video of a dog fucking a lady, you aren not legendary...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw that.  Not what I expected though.


----------



## Creator (Jun 29, 2007)

Vance said:


> There is a guy who posted a video of a dog fucking a lady, you aren not legendary...



   Dont make me laugh. I can get better.   I can get pokemon hentai, any hentai manga, any picture, any video, name it i can get it. So yes. I am legendary. I have and YURI and lesbian ones you could want. I can pretty much assure you that i will get the title of GOD in the Bath house. No one can top me.


----------



## Vance (Jun 29, 2007)

Could you please PM me some images...Please. wtf


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 29, 2007)

aye, aye....Me too lol


----------



## Creator (Jun 29, 2007)

Vance said:


> Could you please PM me some images...Please. wtf





Kenpachi said:


> aye, aye....Me too lol



Hehe. I will try.  Since Vance made the request. Pm me. With what you want. I have a collection of 400+ YURI hentai pictures.  Yes i collect.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 29, 2007)

You got any SakuIno ones?


----------



## Creator (Jun 29, 2007)

No. I have normal ones. Not Naruto related.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 29, 2007)

What do you mean Not Naruto related?


----------



## Creator (Jun 29, 2007)

As in. Normal YURI hentai. Has no Naruto characters.


----------



## Vance (Jun 29, 2007)

I JUST WANT YURI, GIVE ME SOME, NO MATTER IF IT IS ANIME OR NOT...PLEASE!!!!111111


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the SakuraInoNaruko story but I can wait.


----------



## Vance (Jun 29, 2007)

Attention, I have over 15000 rep, just wanted to let you all know...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok Vance


----------



## Vance (Jun 29, 2007)

lolz, so close to Luminary, only need...oh...10000 more...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2007)

Why do you need 10000 more. You've already archived greatness!


----------



## Vance (Jun 29, 2007)

DEIDARA IS GOING TO FUCK UP SASUKE!


----------



## Creator (Jun 30, 2007)

Vance said:


> I JUST WANT YURI, GIVE ME SOME, NO MATTER IF IT IS ANIME OR NOT...PLEASE!!!!111111



. Fine i will get you some.  I will send 2 .



Gaara of the Desert said:


> I'm still waiting for the SakuraInoNaruko story but I can wait.



I will write that today . Tonight is my deadline .



Vance said:


> Attention, I have over 15000 rep, just wanted to let you all know...



Congrats. (Thats 3 times more then me ......)



Vance said:


> DEIDARA IS GOING TO FUCK UP SASUKE!



I hope Deidara does Sasuke good


----------



## Creator (Jun 30, 2007)

My new FF is done. Read it and tell me. Its a YURI FF.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 1, 2007)

Shit the society got trashed  I think we should do all the society stuff on another forum.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 1, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## Creator (Jul 1, 2007)

Yup. It got thrashed because it was dreadfully off topic.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 3, 2007)

If you want some links to flash games with extreme nudity, pm me . Click the spoiler for a free sample.


----------



## Creator (Jul 3, 2007)

Renshi Thats funny. I can beat that .


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jul 3, 2007)

Btw Creator, did you ever finish the SakuInoNaruko fic yet?


----------



## Creator (Jul 4, 2007)

About to. Will do it tonight along with chapter 3 of NarutoXAyame (pardon my spelling).


----------



## Raizen (Jul 4, 2007)

Creator said:


> Renshi Thats funny. I can beat that .



Did you play and finsh the whole game? There are a lot more better ones. Like the *HAT TRICK!* if you know what that is


----------



## Creator (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha


----------



## Raizen (Jul 4, 2007)

*ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Raizen (Jul 5, 2007)

Bumping. My reason for this bump is so that Creator will answer my question.


----------



## jpalacio (Jul 5, 2007)

guy i found a web site were there are lot of girl who are bi so here is the web site


----------



## Creator (Jul 5, 2007)

Renshi said:


> *ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Yah


----------



## Raizen (Jul 5, 2007)

No seriously. Did you finsh playing the game or what?


----------



## Creator (Jul 6, 2007)

I did man. If you dont believe me send me the link again and i will play it again.


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 13, 2007)

*pops into thread*  

I'll be lurking here at random moments, and enjoying myself when no one is looking. > 

Don't mind me. 

*goes back to the corner*


----------



## Raizen (Jul 13, 2007)

Creator said:


> I did man. If you dont believe me send me the link again and i will play it again.



There's like over 20 of those games so far.


----------



## Omega (Jul 13, 2007)

Im back and in production of a new fic! =P


----------



## Nero (Jul 13, 2007)

Renshi said:


> There's like over 20 of those games so far.



lolz XD thrue


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh shit did any of you guys see that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) deidara die. Me and the Hidan fc memebers had discussion about that. Here I'll go find my theory and post it here just for the hell of it.


----------



## Omega (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow theoneandonlyme got baned...


----------



## Revenge (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm.. I was just reading through and saw the name Deidara appear a couple times..
So I shall post here!


----------



## Omega (Aug 12, 2007)

um sure......


----------



## Revenge (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm already disliked, lol, owell.
Don't be mean to me or Creator will be after yew! :3


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 12, 2007)

^okay, that's nice...

I'm shocked to find out that this thread is still open no?  V-man, don' you have anything else to do, un?


----------



## Revenge (Aug 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Haggath (Aug 12, 2007)

Again, I find myself truly surprised that something like this has stayed open for this long - not because of the topic, but because of the sheer amount of spam. It seems that this forum is much more lax in its moderation than my previous forum.

Anyway, I don't really read yuri, so don't expect me to contribute. While I could indeed read a fic that had a yuri pairing, I'm afraid of being drowned in a fics that are written in a similar fashion that most yaoi fics. So, unless someone (reliable) recommends me a yuri, I will generally steer clear of them.

Yeah, I know, it's not like you care, but I had to post something on-topic.


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_Muha muha muha bumpage! _


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 28, 2007)

My personal favorite Yuri smut-fic. I'm not sure if it's already been shown because I don't want to read the whole thread.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 28, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> ^okay, that's nice...
> 
> I'm shocked to find out that this thread is still open no?  V-man, don' you have anything else to do, un?



Whats more important than girl on girl action?


----------



## poket (Oct 18, 2008)

hey guys, can you tell me the link to the inosaku's fc? cause the one ive found is closed... they are my favorite yuri pair


----------

